# Phoenix worms



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Baby BD loves 'em & can't get enough! Both my agamas (even the fussy girlie) eat them with enthusiasm! 
:? Size is odd. Medium is very small (3mm), Large is quite small (6mm).
However, worms are active enough to attract attention & must taste great 'cos they don't stay around long!
If they are as nutritious as they say, maybe I should chuck a few in my lad's packed lunch! :twisted:


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

6mm???? large???? think i'll go for those tebos then if they are that small lol :lol:


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

My beardies love em too, ordered another two pots (had hoped they'd be here today  ).

Did have a couple of dead/dry ones inn the tub but other than that, i think they are great!


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Word of caution: large Phoenix worms are *very* high in calcium. Must not be fed as only food. Must not dust other foods with Ca dust when using Phoenix worms. :? 
Otherwise, super.


----------



## desolation91 (Aug 5, 2006)

hi ware are you odering them from?


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Will PM you as we aren't supposed to advertise in threads if we can help it.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

hey can you pm me the link aswell? I might try them with my Obi fussy sod!
xxx


----------



## Cleef (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey 

Could somebody please PM me the link too,

really want to try out some of these with my crested gecko


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2006)

hi my geckos liked them and the reptile vet at work rated them...quite wriggly too, will easily get out of a shallow dish and hide though!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2006)

hi my geckos liked them and the reptile vet at work rated them...quite wriggly too, will easily get out of a shallow dish and hide though!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Ordered some of these for my geckos, see how they take to them :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

My mourning geckos love them to bits, my sand geckos however are being a little bit more difficult...and they're the ones I'd like to take phoenix worms as their staple instead of crickets! :lol: 

Just going to keep trying, its waxworm treat this weekend so I'll try mixing the two together see if that will encourage them to eat them more (waxies are their ultimate favourite food :lol: )


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

:? Need to just remind folks using these beasties that they are TOO HIGH in Calcium to be fed as a staple and should only be used as a supplementary.
Sorry to be a bore!  [/quote]


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Only the large ones are too high in calcim, the small/mediums are fine only you CANNOT supplement with any extra calcium if they are used because they have the correct Calcium/Phosphorus balance. My sand geckos are only on the small/mediums my mourning geckos the small.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

That's cool. Anybody who isn't sure though can get info from www.pollywog.co.uk


----------

